# Ok I got my Aquarium and Stand, but need help on filters



## Kfins (Apr 23, 2012)

So I finally got my Aquarium this weekend. I got a 60gallon long. I am now ready to purchase the equipment and decorations for the inside.
First of all, what filter? Should I go with a bio-wheel?

And type of heater what would you suggest?

Thermometer?

I was planning on doing sand for the ground cover with the limestone rock, but do you have any other suggestions? I would love to pictures of your aquariums for ideas.
Thanks for all the help


----------



## Kfins (Apr 23, 2012)

I found a Cascade 1000 used but in good condition, is purchasing used ok? or is there a reason I should avoid used?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Buying used filters can be very cost effective as long as they haven't been abused and it doesn't cost a lot to get them running again. Which type of filter to purchase is a personal preference, some people like power filters (HOB) while others prefer canister or sponge filters.

Heaters are another hot topic. I would stick with a good brand name, you can always check out the Reviews section for recommendations.

I prefer non-digital thermometers as they seem to be more accurate.

What are the dimensions of your 60G long tank? Do you know what species of fish you would like to keep?


----------



## Kfins (Apr 23, 2012)

The tank is: 48" long x 24" tall x 12.5" deep.

I plan on doing malawi chichlids, but have not decided on the haps and peacocks or the mbunas yet. I plan on deciding that when I go to the LFS this evening and talk with their fish guy who knows everything lol. I do know I plan on overstocking the tank so I need a good filter for this. And I plan on doing male/female rather than all male.


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd recommend you go with an all mbuna tank since you want breeding groups and you want to overstock. Peacocks and Haps breeding groups require more space and they don't breed well with other species in their tanks. Most breeders will keep only 1-2 species in a tank. Mbunas on the other hand will breed like rabbits regardless of who's sharing their space or who's watching. Also they require more overstocking because of their aggression and they are much smaller.


----------



## Kfins (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks I think I will go with Mbuna I like them anyhow .

I plan on setting the tank up this week and letting it sit for a week or two then I will be ready to choose what fish to put in. I am sure i will be needing help with that as well.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out this article in the Library about the proper way to cycle your tank - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... _cycle.php

It will be a couple weeks until you are ready for fish so please don't be in too much of a hurry.


----------



## Kfins (Apr 23, 2012)

We are setting up a small 20 gallon tank now and I am taking a water sample in now to my lfs to find out what we need. This will be a grow out tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Kfins said:


> So I finally got my Aquarium this weekend. I got a 60gallon long. I am now ready to purchase the equipment and decorations for the inside.
> First of all, what filter? Should I go with a bio-wheel?
> 
> And type of heater what would you suggest?
> ...


I would buy a canister filter. I have a aquatop cf500uv and really like it. You could go with a fx5 and use it to filter the tank all by itself. If you can't afford one then I would go with a aquaclear 110.

I use aqueon pro heaters and really like them.

HTH


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Kfins said:


> We are setting up a small 20 gallon tank now and I am taking a water sample in now to my lfs to find out what we need. This will be a grow out tank.


Keep in mind that many fish stores will sell you products that you don't need or that claim to instantly cycle your tank so that it's ready for fish.
Do yourself a favor and read the fishless cycling article which discusses how to establish the bacteria needed to deal with toxic ammonia that is produced by your fish. If you add fish before this is accomplished, your fish will suffer permanent damage while the tank goes through the cycling process.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i LOVE cascade filters myself. if the 1000 has 4 trays do the bottom one black sponge's, middle two bio media, and top filter floss (that white pillow stuffing type deal) also consider the addition of a powerhead and maybe a sponge filter or two depending on how many fish u stock it with and how much waste accumulates. you can also use the extra sponge filters running in your main tank for spares when u need to setup a growout or holding tank. as for heaters i love jager fully submersible heaters. really easy to hide and most are better made then other brands imo.


----------



## Kfins (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I found a used but working aquatop cf500uv and in good shape for $90 so I bought it. It has 4 media trays what should I put in them and where can I get it?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Kfins said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I found a used but working aquatop cf500uv and in good shape for $90 so I bought it. It has 4 media trays what should I put in them and where can I get it?


I would see if you can order the blue coarse sponge and 4 fine white filter pads. They are custom cut to size but you can certainly order or go by your LFS and get the blue/white filter pads that come in sheets and cut to size. I would then buy a minimum of 2000g ceramic rings for bio filtration. Put the filter pads in the bottom two baskets and the rings in the top two.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

13razorbackfan said:


> Put the filter pads in the bottom two baskets and the rings in the top two.


It might depend on the design of your filter. My Eheims and XP's recommend the sponges in the bottom basket but the fine filter pads in the top. Other media in between. I'm not familiar with Aquatop. See if you can Google the owner's manual and find out what they recommend.


----------



## Kfins (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, fortunately the canister filter i bought comes with the manual and the white filter pads, 4 of them infact. And I did a ton of research on the filter before i bought it and it filters from the bottom up, so I know that should have something to do with how the media goes in.

I did purchase a media kit, that has 30 Bio-Balls, one bag of 500g Carbon and one bag of 500g ceramic rings. I plan on going to the LFS today and purchasing the blue sponge thing as well. But now I need to know what order I should put them in and if I should buy more media or if this is enough to get me started?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Put the filter pads in the bottom two baskets and the rings in the top two.
> ...


Well.....the aquatop needs the filter pads in the bottom baskets as that is where the water first meets the baskets. The baskets are huge. Each basket can hold roughly 2000g of ceramic rings.


----------



## Kfins (Apr 23, 2012)

The Ceramic rings come in a bag should I take them out of the bag and leave them loose in the media basket? I was wondering because the video shows them being kept in the bag? And should I purchase more ceramic rings that what I did (500g)?

The carbon does that need to stay in the back or could I leave those loose as well?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Doesn't the manual give you the order?

I'd leave out the carbon.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Kfins said:


> The Ceramic rings come in a bag should I take them out of the bag and leave them loose in the media basket? I was wondering because the video shows them being kept in the bag? And should I purchase more ceramic rings that what I did (500g)?
> 
> The carbon does that need to stay in the back or could I leave those loose as well?


You will need a lot more than 500g. You should order 3 more bags of 500g rings. The baskets hold A LOT......I put 1000g in each of my top two baskets and they were just slightly over half full.

You can keep them in the bag....no problem. However they don't have to be in the bag and other than removing them all at once to clean(should only be done rarely when they become so clogged with gunk the biofilm of the bacteria is being smothered) there really is no difference I have found.

This is my recommendation and after talking to aquatop they concur....

Bottom basket: Blue coarse pad on very bottom and white fine filter pad on top of the blue on
Second basket from bottom: 3 fine white filter pads
Third basket from bottom: ceramic rings
Fourth basket from bottom(top basket): ceramic rings(or other bio media)

The blue coarse filter pad and the 4 white fine filter pads come with the filter.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Kfins said:
> 
> 
> > This is my recommendation and after talking to aquatop they concur....
> ...


Thats exactly how I have mine set up. I, too, love this filter!! :thumb:


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

If it filters from the bottom up you would want the filter pads in the bottom. I would do a course pad very bottom to catch the big turds, then a fine pad to catch the small stuff, then mesh bags filled with crushed coral (great for growing bacteria and buffering), then another fine filter pad to catch any remaining particles and your bio balls or ceramic rings as your final stage of filtration. Don't bother with carbon it's expensive and not necessary.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

I too have an aquatop canister. I put Fluval A-1470 Pre-Filter Media in the bottom tray to catch larger bits. Just rinse under tap for maintenance. I put coarse and then 3 fine pads next. Then fluval bio ceramic and 1 fine pad in the top. Really don't need all those pads but they polish the water.


----------

